# Mechanical engineer with 55 points



## hirenraghu (Nov 9, 2016)

I have successfully got my skill assessment from Engineers australia for Production and plant engineers under mechanical engineer.
Now I have 55 points .
The question is - What visa should I apply for or which suits me the best?
Please suggest me.
What are my chances of getting Visa 190?


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

hirenraghu said:


> I have successfully got my skill assessment from Engineers australia for Production and plant engineers under mechanical engineer.
> Now I have 55 points .
> The question is - What visa should I apply for or which suits me the best?
> Please suggest me.
> What are my chances of getting Visa 190?


mechanical is pro rata i think and you would need to inprove your english score to have a better chance of getting an invite

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Abubakr (May 10, 2016)

Please give the points details

55 points without the state nomination ??


----------



## hirenraghu (Nov 9, 2016)

I have 8 band overall.
L - 9, R- 8.5, W-7.5 and S - 7.5


----------



## hirenraghu (Nov 9, 2016)

Abubakr said:


> Please give the points details
> 
> 55 points without the state nomination ??


Yes, without state nomination.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

submit an EoI for 189 and 190NSW, 

i am hopeful that you get nominated by NSW


----------



## Guilhermebv (Nov 7, 2016)

My friend,

On the last call, your occupation gets a cut off with 70 points... If I were you try a 489 and pray for the calls drop the points for 65. Good luck


----------



## OctNovDec (Oct 20, 2016)

Aus immigration doesn't consider overall score. They want 8 bands in each of the sections, so you will need to work on that.

Secondly, mechanical engineering has gone pro rata on the 23rd Nov round. You're going to need 70 points to be considered now. 
https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/23-november-2016-round-results.aspx
Refer to the table at the bottom of the page.


----------



## hirenraghu (Nov 9, 2016)

My consultant says that 489 is close for now. I dont understand why they say that it is close. When i asked they said that regional visa is closed. I dont have muh knowledge. Please help me as what should i proceed with. Visa 190 or visa 489? Can we apply both?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

hirenraghu said:


> My consultant says that 489 is close for now. I dont understand why they say that it is close. When i asked they said that regional visa is closed. I dont have muh knowledge. Please help me as what should i proceed with. Visa 190 or visa 489? Can we apply both?


better to try for 190 as it is a permanent residence visa, however 489 is just for 4 years.


your english scores are good and you may get nominated by NSW, take a chance


----------



## hirenraghu (Nov 9, 2016)

One more thing is I have 20 months of work experience in my relevant field. Will REGIONAL visa give invitation to less than 2 years experience candidate?


----------



## hirenraghu (Nov 9, 2016)

I have applied for visa 190 .
NSW
Please share your valuable views guys.
Should I increase my points by giving PTE or should I wait to get an invitation with 60 points including state sponsorship.


----------



## OctNovDec (Oct 20, 2016)

hirenraghu said:


> I have applied for visa 190 .
> NSW
> Please share your valuable views guys.
> Should I increase my points by giving PTE or should I wait to get an invitation with 60 points including state sponsorship.


I think you should work on PTE considering mechanical needs 70 points now.


----------



## hirenraghu (Nov 9, 2016)

70 points ?
That means I wont be able to get PR ever?
What is pro rata and how can u be sure that mechanical requires 70 points?
It says 70 points for 23rd dec round only


----------



## OctNovDec (Oct 20, 2016)

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/23-november-2016-round-results.aspx
Refer to the table at the bottom of the page.

Pro rata basically means proportionate. The higher your points, the sooner you will be invited. Considering the ceiling of mechanical engineering is nearing its end and the number of people applying, they have increased the required points to 70. 

Don't lose heart though. If you're not able to score 189 on time, state sponsorship might be your best alternative.


----------



## hirenraghu (Nov 9, 2016)

I have applied for Visa 190 today. Should I also go for 489 and later convert my stay to PR after 4 years?
I want to move asap.


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

hello everyone. my situation is kind of same. I have 60 points and 65 for SS. I am industrial engineer. I will apply end of this month. as this profession is on pro rata now that means I have chance for after june 2016 ?


----------



## sunilkumar1892 (Sep 26, 2016)

Have any of you guys got invitation subclass 190 maw on 55 points?
How long does it take if I file Eli on 55 points without s/s for 233512 mechanical engineering.


----------



## sunilkumar1892 (Sep 26, 2016)

sunilkumar1892 said:


> Have any of you guys got invitation subclass 190 maw on 55 points?
> How long does it take if I file Eli on 55 points without s/s for 233512 mechanical engineering.


New


----------



## sunilkumar1892 (Sep 26, 2016)

sunilkumar1892 said:


> Have any of you guys got invitation subclass 190 maw on 55 points?
> How long does it take if I file Eli on 55 points without s/s for 233512 mechanical engineering.


Nsw


----------

